# King's kush grow



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 5, 2009)

i germed 5 ghsc kings kush seeds. 





put them in distilled water for 24 hours then placed them in a paper towel on a plate for 48hours they popped wit taps on the28th. i put them in fox farm light warrior three broke ground on the 30th




















1 more broke on the 31st but the 5th never did


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 5, 2009)

yesterday i had to toss out 1 more so today we are down to 3 (my grow spot is real dry and i gotta get a new humidifyer my old one broke) i will make the prettiest girl my mother and the other 2 will be flipped at 18 to 20"


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 5, 2009)

VEG ROOM: 
3'x2'x5' cloth wardrobe with mylar inside (hood i know lol upgradin soon)
2 bulb 2ft t5
6" clip fan

FLOWER ROOM: 
4'x4'x7.5' grow tent
600w hps w/ cooltube
6 inch inline fan w/ducting
18" standing oscillating fan

NUTES:
Advanced Nutrients 100% organic line
Iguana juice grow & bloom
humic acid
fulvic acid
seaweed extract
carboload
sensizym
piranha
tarantula
voodoo juice
organic b

MEDIUM:
started with light warrior but i will be usin promix and for the clones i will also be usin rockwool cubes that will be put into soil or may go into an aero system i may scoop up (havent decided yet and my bills dont help lol) 

so yea hope u enjoy the ride cuz i will!!!!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 5, 2009)

i cant wait to see how they turn out cuz there genetics are og kush (which is awesome) and grape so the taste has gotta be bangin!! WE SHALL SEE


----------



## mindriot (Apr 6, 2009)

Subscribed. Sounds tasty... definitely interested in how these turn out.


----------



## Boneman (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks good...I'd transplant soon and bury some of that stem. It's getting long and soon, if not already, will keel over. Give it some support


----------



## orzz (Apr 6, 2009)

Looking good.
Subscribed


peace and blessing


----------



## shon (Apr 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> Looking good.
> Subscribed
> 
> 
> peace and blessing


tuh....dont count me out.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 6, 2009)

mindriot said:


> Subscribed. Sounds tasty... definitely interested in how these turn out.


yea thats what i said lol 



Boneman said:


> Looks good...I'd transplant soon and bury some of that stem. It's getting long and soon, if not already, will keel over. Give it some support


i had the lights too far at first so they stretched a bit so your right im gonna trans tomorrow good lookin out boneman



orzz said:


> Looking good.
> Subscribed
> 
> 
> ...


thanx welcome



shon said:


> tuh....dont count me out.


no one is counted out lets ride my dude!


----------



## UniX (Apr 7, 2009)

Subsribed! Looks nice, I'm really intertested in the genetics


----------



## cocoxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

interesting grow, will be doing kk next grow hopefully alongside there bubba kush, and bigger hope still ,alongside there chemdog. keep up the thread, consider me subscribed.


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 7, 2009)

our systems are almost same !

how many plants will you grow in that tent under 600W hps ?

i have also homebox XL with sunmaster 600W dual spectrum HPS and i am germinating 10 fem seeds now 

i have voodoo piranha tarantula sensizyme and carboload as well,but i have biobizz grow bloom topmax and root juice ,too 

PS: i will use 2 X 36W CFLs for sprouts.how close do you put your lamps to baby plants ?


----------



## DodgeDread (Apr 8, 2009)

hey winta, just spotted this one. I'm gonna be watchin this one cos i might well try some KK soon too. you might want to give your plants a little helping hand removing the seed shells, i find this helps stop early stretching. good luck with it dude


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 12, 2009)

DodgeDread said:


> hey winta, just spotted this one. I'm gonna be watchin this one cos i might well try some KK soon too. you might want to give your plants a little helping hand removing the seed shells, i find this helps stop early stretching. good luck with it dude


you was right my dude i took it off and its growin great


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 12, 2009)

Its been a minute since i last posted but here we go: 1 more of the kk died 4 days ago (RIP) but we gon ride

AGE: 13DAYS

FEEDING: distilled water & sensizym

CONTAINER: 16 oz cups

MEDIUM: promix/light warrior

NOW WE HAVE 2 GIRLS!!ill be givin them 1/4 strength nutes for the first timein the middle to the end of this week. they seem to be doin good so LETS GOOOOO!!!!




















these girls will soon be beautiful ladies i cant wait


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 15, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> Its been a minute since i last posted but here we go: 1 more of the kk died 4 days ago (RIP) but we gon ride
> 
> AGE: 15 DAYS
> 
> ...


----------



## orzz (Apr 15, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the kk ... RIP.

Looks like a little stretching, r ur lights close enough?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 15, 2009)

orzz said:


> Sorry to hear about the kk ... RIP.
> 
> Looks like a little stretching, r ur lights close enough?


the light was too far before but now its 4 inches away. just added extra promix folr support


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 15, 2009)

i cant wait to see how the advanced nutes in comparison to the fox farm i used before i heard mixed reviews about advanced but i wanted to see for myself


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 19, 2009)

AGE: 20 DAYS

FEEDING: distilled water 

CONTAINER: 16 oz cups

MEDIUM: promix/light warrior

The girls are lookin real indica like the leaves are gettin fat i decided to wait a liiiiittle longer before i gave them nutes so for the next feeding like wednesday ill give them the nutes finally (8 of these seeds died and on my first grow i burned my seedlings by nutein too early so now im scary lol) heres some shots of the girls

















more in a couple days flame on!


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Apr 19, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> age: 20 days
> 
> feeding: distilled water
> 
> ...


 \




im growin kings kush now to but i gota 1000 watt agromax itll be nice to see the yield differnce


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 19, 2009)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> \
> 
> im growin kings kush now to but i gota 1000 watt agromax itll be nice to see the yield differnce


thats what it is my dude u got a journal for it?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 19, 2009)

HAPPY 420!!!


----------



## Crump (Apr 19, 2009)

Happy 420.............


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Apr 20, 2009)

yea i gota journal its 1000 watt 30+ kilo grow

hppy 420


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 23, 2009)

AGE: 25 DAYS

FEEDING: 32 oz of distilled water and 1/2 strength nutes 

CONTAINER: 16 oz cups

MEDIUM: promix/light warrior

The girls have some new leaves comin in. They took the nutes well no signs of burnin (i gave them half strength of half of the advanced nutes recomended dose lol theres so many different products i wanted to play it safe lol)and the runoff ph is 6.3.here are some shots.
















i thought i knew which would be my mother but after i gave them nutes they both look strong! we'll see.


----------



## Glock (Apr 24, 2009)

Looking good so far man! I've been interested in this strain since I read it's description. So i'm down for the ride. I still haven't been able to find out if grape means the strain grape ape, or not though.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Apr 24, 2009)

looking good bro! just checked out both your threads and I'll be tuned in for sure. keep up the pics!

and good stuff on the 1000w--killer!


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Apr 24, 2009)

hey you should top atleast one of those king kush by now if not both


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 24, 2009)

Glock said:


> Looking good so far man! I've been interested in this strain since I read it's description. So i'm down for the ride. I still haven't been able to find out if grape means the strain grape ape, or not though.


thanx my dude! i was wonderin the same thing but they are tight lipped on most sites only sayin "grape" but we shall see.



Jerry Garcia said:


> looking good bro! just checked out both your threads and I'll be tuned in for sure. keep up the pics!


no doubt. ill definatly keep the pics comin (now that i got my fios poppin lol )



DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> hey you should top atleast one of those king kush by now if not both


u think so? i was gonna top once they reach a month like i did on my first grow unless they get taller than i think we'll see


----------



## charlesweedmore (Apr 24, 2009)

what do you think for final pots ? 3 gallon or less ?


----------



## djmendoza21 (Apr 26, 2009)

Kings kush!!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

charlesweedmore said:


> what do you think for final pots ? 3 gallon or less ?


im gonna put them in 3 gallons im gonna make the best lookin 1 a mother and supercrop the other one then boost it up to 5 gal or maybe even a 10 so i can max that girl out


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (Apr 26, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> im gonna put them in 3 gallons im gonna make the best lookin 1 a mother and supercrop the other one then boost it up to 5 gal or maybe even a 10 so i can max that girl out


yea 1 king kush in a 10 gallon would be crazy but the home depot 5 gallon work good i was goin to put 1 in each but to save space i put 16 females i eight 5 gallons. those alone should get me a pound


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> yea 1 king kush in a 10 gallon would be crazy but the home depot 5 gallon work good i was goin to put 1 in each but to save space i put 16 females i eight 5 gallons. those alone should get me a pound


thats whats up. i wanna get a nice yield off the 1 i flip. i seen videos on the greenhouse website where they grew a pound plus off 1 plant in a 10!


----------



## Dr.Greenthumb. (Apr 26, 2009)

Nice pics! i got a few of these kings kush seeds, germs 'em about a month ago, im growing mine in my room (window ledge) then outside for the summer! hopefully get some stinkin' bud


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

Dr.Greenthumb. said:


> Nice pics! i got a few of these kings kush seeds, germs 'em about a month ago, im growing mine in my room (window ledge) then outside for the summer! hopefully get some stinkin' bud


see u got fat ass leaves too! thats whats up i wish i could grow outside but i will i a year or so (or maybe not lol)


----------



## bugonawire22 (Apr 26, 2009)

What are you using for lighting? They looked stretched. If you have CFL's you should have them like 1.5-2 inches from the plant


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 26, 2009)

bugonawire22 said:


> What are you using for lighting? They looked stretched. If you have CFL's you should have them like 1.5-2 inches from the plant


i got a 2ft 2 bulb t5 and your correct they are a lil stretched cuz i had the light too far but i added more promix for support and brought the lights down to 4 inches


----------



## djmendoza21 (Apr 26, 2009)

You going to switch to hps for flowering?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 27, 2009)

djmendoza21 said:


> You going to switch to hps for flowering?


yea i got a 600w hps


----------



## Blunteezy (Apr 28, 2009)

War bro, those are looking awesome!! I can't wait to see your yield on that, are you using a grow box?

How often are you feeding them the iguana nutes and how much? I have those 2 gallon grow bags and I wanted to start giving my plants nutes next week, and I have the iguana nutes as well. Let me know!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 28, 2009)

AGE: 30 DAYS

FEEDING: 32 oz of distilled water and 1/2 strength nutes (and fed them plain dw on 4/26)

CONTAINER: 16 oz cups

MEDIUM: promix/light warrior

These girls are lookin great im very pleased so far with the genetics and my new nutes! here are some shots.







My shorter girl











And the taller one











im lookin 4ward to the comin weeks!


----------



## Blunteezy (Apr 29, 2009)

Dude im LOVIN those fat leaves!! When are you going to transplant?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 29, 2009)

Blunteezy said:


> Dude im LOVIN those fat leaves!! When are you going to transplant?


i luv em too lol im gonna transplant in about a week or 2. My first grow i didnt trans until 6 weeks in 8 oz cups and they were just startin to get pot bound so i think around 5 6weeks


----------



## BAYAREAMEDICAL (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin great... Gotta luv the king kush...... Stop by and check my journal


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 30, 2009)

BAYAREAMEDICAL said:


> Lookin great... Gotta luv the king kush...... Stop by and check my journal


yea i been to 2 of yours the og 1 and this SCxDC one lol my girl is growin some cough but i heard the cross u got is fire!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Apr 30, 2009)

no disrespect to my kk girls but in burnin some bubba kush that is blowin my mind right now and its sweet as hell! gotta get some of these beans 4real. this gets me excited about my girls even more


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 4, 2009)

AGE: 36 DAYS

FEEDING: 32 oz of distilled water and full strength nutes (4/3)

CONTAINER: 16 oz cups

MEDIUM: promix/light warrior

The leaves keep comin in! They have a sweet/OG smell to them now that im lovin. I gave them stronger nutes this time because the leaves were gettin a lil light, once i did they started greenin up by the today. here are some shots.







My small wonder lol












My candace parker lol












more later


----------



## Dr.Greenthumb. (May 5, 2009)

lookin nice n' healthy, my king kushes are smelling pretty nice to, your leaves are lookin a lil purple, you probs gonna have purple budz!


----------



## shipinit (May 5, 2009)

Subscribed, looking good


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 8, 2009)

AGE: 40 DAYS

FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water and full strength nutes 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

I transplanted the girls 2 days ago should have been earlier cuz they were pot bound big time but the girls are doin fine now and seem to like their new homes here are sum pix

The girls wit my fiance's strawberry cough tryin to sneek in the shot lol





top shot






my tall girl






and my lil momma lol






iin another week maybe 2 dependin on growth i will flip one of the girls and take 3 clones off the other (or both havent decided lol) but yea thats where we at


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 8, 2009)

Cut your clones from the second true node from the main stalk,
It will make four true stalks and its about prime time to do this, usually this is perfect once theres about 5/6 nodes so your perfect!

And you'll have nice clones.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 8, 2009)

sounds good! good lookin out my dude



djmendoza21 said:


> Cut your clones from the second true node from the main stalk,
> It will make four true stalks and its about prime time to do this, usually this is perfect once theres about 5/6 nodes so your perfect!
> 
> And you'll have nice clones.


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 8, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> sounds good! good lookin out my dude


Here to help,
might seem a little scary to do this since it to so long to get to here but your plant matures better if you wait till now to do this.

You'll have some nice tops and you'll be impressed.

Check this thread for more info.
https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 9, 2009)

good looks my dude! i read that tread before too lol must be tru! great info mendo stop by anytime 



djmendoza21 said:


> Here to help,
> might seem a little scary to do this since it to so long to get to here but your plant matures better if you wait till now to do this.
> 
> You'll have some nice tops and you'll be impressed.
> ...


----------



## MS.KONDUCT (May 9, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> AGE: 40 DAYS
> 
> FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water and full strength nutes
> 
> ...



Hey don't disrespect the baddest bitch in the tent! My baby girl is just getting a little camera time. Your girls need to catch up. LOL


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 9, 2009)

lol yea yea yea its cute but its all about the kk here (though your cough does look tasty)



MS.KONDUCT said:


> Hey don't disrespect the baddest bitch in the tent! My baby girl is just getting a little camera time. Your girls need to catch up. LOL


----------



## Glock (May 9, 2009)

Still lookin good man! I can't wait to see the end result, and read the smoke report! Also best of luck to you two with your marriage!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 10, 2009)

Deff subscribed and gonna follow this until the end because im currently waiting for my 5 pack of kings kush!

+REP


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 11, 2009)

oh, i cant wait , I just ordered ten of these seeds for myself, cant wait to see what turns out 8-D


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 11, 2009)

AGE: 44 DAYS 

FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water and full strength nutes 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

So i topped one of the girls with the "uncle ben 4 top method" from some good advice from my dude mendo. I used olivias rooting gel and used the top as a clone so we'll see. But the girls look good and are GROWING here are sum pix LOL

The girls from google earth lol





untopped girl shots











and my trimmed girl











so pretty soon the new tops will be growin in and i should have a healthy clone. i will flip her to 12/12 in 2weeks and once the cutting is rooted ill veg it for 3 weeks then top/clone/flip again lol. I want to make the other my temporary mother to get like 6 clones off her in a few weeks cuz i like the stockyer more sweet og smellin pheno  so thats where were at


----------



## HIGHFLY (May 12, 2009)

ay bro i suscribed wat strain are these plants? these look exactly like one of my plants


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 12, 2009)

Glock said:


> Still lookin good man! I can't wait to see the end result, and read the smoke report! Also best of luck to you two with your marriage!


thanx alot my dude. i cant wait either!



weedsofdestiny said:


> Deff subscribed and gonna follow this until the end because im currently waiting for my 5 pack of kings kush!
> 
> +REP


when i read the genes i was sold on these too lol and they seem to be doin well



hippiepudz024 said:


> oh, i cant wait , I just ordered ten of these seeds for myself, cant wait to see what turns out 8-D


yea man ill be ordering more definately!

So im burnin some purple kush right now just.......**harps playin** "day dreamin and im thinkin of u day dreamin and im thinkin of u" until my kk gets here LMAO


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 12, 2009)

they are Greenhouse Seeds Kings Kush



HIGHFLY said:


> ay bro i suscribed wat strain are these plants? these look exactly like one of my plants


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 12, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> AGE: 44 DAYS
> 
> FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water and full strength nutes
> 
> ...



Is the last pic the one you topped? If so i dont think you topped after the second true node, which is fine but idk if you will get the four tops evenly.

But other than that they look mad healthy.


----------



## Dr.Greenthumb. (May 12, 2009)

Nice! heres my kings koosh! there a bit strechy but this years hot sun should sort 'em right out!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 12, 2009)

Dr.Greenthumb. said:


> Nice! heres my kings koosh! there a bit strechy but this years hot sun should sort 'em right out!


+rep nice plant looks like top notch genetics.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 13, 2009)

djmendoza21 said:


> Is the last pic the one you topped? If so i dont think you topped after the second true node, which is fine but idk if you will get the four tops evenly.
> 
> But other than that they look mad healthy.


yea? i thought it said cut just above the second tru node was it supposed to be under? if so i goofed but it looks like 4 are comin in ill put up pics tomorrow then u could let me know 4sure


----------



## MS.KONDUCT (May 13, 2009)

They look great! keep up the good work.


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 13, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> yea? i thought it said cut just above the second tru node was it supposed to be under? if so i goofed but it looks like 4 are comin in ill put up pics tomorrow then u could let me know 4sure


HAha ya its kinda confusing but its all good,
you'll still be satisfied.

Just keep us updated!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 14, 2009)

I'm happy to say I received my 5 pack of kings kush today ... excited to see your updates


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 15, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> I'm happy to say I received my 5 pack of kings kush today ... excited to see your updates


thats whats up my dude i think your gonna be pleased cuz i am!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 15, 2009)

Some bullshit happened wit the pictures (long story ) so from now on there are only gonna be the small RIU loaded shots! but the show must go on!!!

AGE: 47 DAYS 

FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

My girls are lookin good the topped girl has her new tops the tall girl is gettin bigger she is 9inches now! ill flip her at 12" heres some flix


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 15, 2009)

Those are deffinetely kush... really nice bro can't wait till those heads fill in... ever think about lst or topping ?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 15, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Those are deffinetely kush... really nice bro can't wait till those heads fill in... ever think about lst or topping ?


Thanx my dude! the last 2 pics in my last post were of the topped girl. here some shots of the girl i topped (when i first cut and present day). i was tryin the "uncle ben" method but i think i cut too hi (mendo said so too lil)but she doin great either way i was thinkin about doin LST as well but i gotta read up on it lol i supercropped in a bagseed grow and it turned out well so i might just do that.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 15, 2009)

Uncle beens got a great technique i posted in there yesturday i think im the last poster so check that thread out ... but the link in my signature .... check the last couple of posts... lst topping i think youll be suprised I could prolly help you


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 15, 2009)

part 2


I don't think you topped wrong.... I start topping at the 5th node and clone everything underneath it.... after i have that top head node by itself topped it will reveg growth so fast that you can top the new growth every 3- 4 days and end up with a serious bush ... how much longer you plan on vegging?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 15, 2009)

thats whats up ill check it out asap! the topped girl is gettin flipped once she is 12-14in unless i upgrade my veg tent soon cuz its 2'x3'x5'and i got those 2,a blue cheese and a g13 haze in 3 gallon bags, my fiance's strawberry cough, 2 trainwreck clones in 16oz cups, a kk clone, a cough clone, and a skunk in 8 oz cups so its a lil tight lol


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 16, 2009)

YEEEEEES!!! MY PICS ARE BACK MORE BIG PICS 2 COME LOL


----------



## Blunteezy (May 19, 2009)

Looking beautiful war!! Keep on truckin' bro!


----------



## kingswisher (May 19, 2009)

Wud up man lookin good, best of luck


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 19, 2009)

Blunteezy said:


> Looking beautiful war!! Keep on truckin' bro!


thanx teezy im tryinta get it right!



kingswisher said:


> Wud up man lookin good, best of luck


thanx my dude welcome!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 19, 2009)

AGE: 51 DAYS 

FEEDING: 1 Gal of distilled water 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

The girls have been growin like crazy! My topped girl is almost as tall as the tall girl i cant believe in 9 days it will be 2months! Heres some shots







Tall girl











Topless lol











Topless close up






My clone still hasn't rooted so if it hasnt by friday im gonna chuck it! Ill be takin clones again in about a week so yea thats where we at


----------



## djmendoza21 (May 19, 2009)

How long has the clone been rooting for?


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 19, 2009)

don't chuck the clone too soon it just might be a little slow...pick up the clone by the stem if it holds on to your cube or plug, or what have you, it's rooting.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 19, 2009)

djmendoza21 said:


> How long has the clone been rooting for?


i cut it about a week week and a half ago



glassblower3000 said:


> don't chuck the clone too soon it just might be a little slow...pick up the clone by the stem if it holds on to your cube or plug, or what have you, it's rooting.


maybe. when i cloned my wreck it only took a week so i might be rushin it. i tugged on it after a week and everyday since but it still is rooted we'll see what happens


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 19, 2009)

i love the fact i can smell them already!


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i love the fact i can smell them already!


Cool ... it is such a nice sweet aroma wafting through the tent when I open mine also.

Sounds and looks great!


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 19, 2009)

btw looks real nice so far.


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 19, 2009)

very nice color and growth... + rep


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 20, 2009)

orzz said:


> Cool ... it is such a nice sweet aroma wafting through the tent when I open mine also.
> 
> Sounds and looks great!


its one of the highlights of my day



glassblower3000 said:


> btw looks real nice so far.


thanx my dude! did u blow the glass in your pic?



weedsofdestiny said:


> very nice color and growth... + rep


good lookin out my dude! im happy about the color and growth as well my first grow i burned a few girls and had stuntin such a lol


----------



## DREADLOCKRASTA (May 20, 2009)

hey what nutes do you plan on using for flowering your KK im tryin to deside myself


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 20, 2009)

DREADLOCKRASTA said:


> hey what nutes do you plan on using for flowering your KK im tryin to deside myself


im gonna go wit iguana bloom cuz i have the whole advanced organic line so i wanted to have a full run with them and see how much better (if at all) than foxfarm they are


----------



## glassblower3000 (May 20, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> thanx my dude! did u blow the glass in your pic?
> 
> why yes i did!!!!


----------



## hippiepudz024 (May 20, 2009)

ur plants r lookn good keep it up >8-D


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 20, 2009)

glassblower3000 said:


> why yes i did!!!!


wow very nice my dude +rep i gotta pm u about your glass cuz u got skillz!



hippiepudz024 said:


> ur plants r lookn good keep it up >8-D


thanx alot hippie i wont let u down


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 24, 2009)

I cloned and flipped "tall girl" to 12/12 the day before yesterday and i supercropped "topless" yesterday! ill be postin and puttin up pics tonight


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 26, 2009)

AGE: 58 DAYS veg & 3 DAYS fl 

FEEDING: 1 Gal of PHed tap water full strength grow & bloom nutes

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

The girls are temporaraly apart cuz i flipped tall girl to 12/12 and took 2 clones topless is doin good i suppercropped her and she is gettin bushy  the first cutting i took from topless has rooted finally so i will be givin u info on her in the comin weeks! Heres some shots

Topless












Tall girl off to her next journey!l

















So im glad i listened to u guys and waited on the clone! And now its flowerin time!!!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (May 26, 2009)

Looking like the beginning of a beastly flowering cycle to me... I can see where you burned the tall lady just a little but she looks like it didn't phase her much with all that new growth..... and wow such phat leaves.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 27, 2009)

yea it was so tight in my veg when i water my other girls i got some on her but yea the new leaves are lookin good! and they dumb fat tru indica i tell u! cant wait to burn the bud



weedsofdestiny said:


> Looking like the beginning of a beastly flowering cycle to me... I can see where you burned the tall lady just a little but she looks like it didn't phase her much with all that new growth..... and wow such phat leaves.


----------



## Isthisnametaken (May 27, 2009)

Looking good man. Can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 27, 2009)

thanks my dude! im trynta get some 1000watts like you and really get it goin!thanx 4 stoppin by



Isthisnametaken said:


> Looking good man. Can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## shipinit (May 29, 2009)

Looking nice man, let the fun begin


----------



## D4rKeN (May 29, 2009)

nice plants man cant wait to see the kings kush in full flower mmmmmmmm


----------



## warisnottheanswer (May 29, 2009)

shipinit said:


> Looking nice man, let the fun begin


for real for real i cant wait to smell the aroma!



D4rKeN said:


> nice plants man cant wait to see the kings kush in full flower mmmmmmmm


thanx my dude! yea i bet the nugs will be crazy!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 1, 2009)

AGE: 64 DAYS: 10 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 3 DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water full strength bloom nutes

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

"Reunited aand it feels so good!".....I flipped topless 3days ago so she is now back with her sister tallgirl (who has showed me her hairs).Tallgirl is all female so once the 2cuts i took off her root ill be good to go! Speakin of cuts...the girl i was gonna throw out has fully rooted and has been transplanted into a 16oz cup! im happy about how things are lookin hers some shots:

Tall"girl" lol

















Topless back wit big sis!












And introducin "lil momma"












Im so happy with the progress so far so now for the real deal!!! Cant wait


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 1, 2009)

After this harvest I'm going to start a new journal. But I don't know what strain to highlight. So I want your input. 

Here's what I got:


G13 Haze
Blue Cheese
Strawberry Cough
Granddaddy Purp x G13
Sour x G13
Holla at me


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 1, 2009)

All ur plantz look very sexy


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 1, 2009)

Plants are looking great, lets get this flower on so we can see the final product! For your next grow I would recommend the blue cheese or that sour g13... where the genetics from?


----------



## orzz (Jun 1, 2009)

Your ladies are looking great.
I vote for the _Granddaddy Purp x G13_


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 2, 2009)

weedsofdestiny said:


> Plants are looking great, lets get this flower on so we can see the final product! For your next grow I would recommend the blue cheese or that sour g13... where the genetics from?


im ready for the final product too! the blue cheese is from big buddha and the sour x g13 is a clone i got from a friend who bred the 2. the sour was a pure cut he somehow got his hands on i dont know were he got the g13 to cross it with though.



orzz said:


> Your ladies are looking great.
> I vote for the _Granddaddy Purp x G13_


thanx my dude! good vote i was thinkin the gdp x g13 would be interestin too


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 2, 2009)

im soooooo torn cuz they all look and smell great! we'll see majority rules on this one so far 1 vote for the blue cheese, sour x g13 and the granddaddy x g13


----------



## shipinit (Jun 3, 2009)

Lookin nice....vote for the GDP x g13 here


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx ship! good vote! i just topped the gdp 2 days ago cuz she had 5 nodes and i cloned the top she is already funky too!



shipinit said:


> Lookin nice....vote for the GDP x g13 here


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 3, 2009)

my clone guy wrote down the wrong nameon my cut so it isn't gdp x g13 its gdp x sour lol (he burns too much but dont we all)! so here are the strains choices for my next journal again:

Granddaddy purp x Sour
Blue Cheese
Sour x G13
Strawberry Cough
G13 Haze

he had me all mixed up lol


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 3, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> my clone guy wrote down the wrong nameon my cut so it isn't gdp x g13 its gdp x sour lol (he burns too much but dont we all)! so here are the strains choices for my next journal again:
> 
> Granddaddy purp x Sour
> Blue Cheese
> ...


 
Alright my final vote is going to be the GDPXSOUR, and BLUE CHEESE


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 3, 2009)

those were the 2 i was torn between!



weedsofdestiny said:


> Alright my final vote is going to be the GDPXSOUR, and BLUE CHEESE


----------



## HIGHFLY (Jun 3, 2009)

Likin dem colors


----------



## orzz (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice choice of genetics. 
Looking forward to the GDPxSour and Blue Cheese grow. 
Luck!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 6, 2009)

AGE: 70 DAYS: 16 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 9 DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water full strength bloom nutes

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

I trimmed some of the leaves to get more light where it needs to be and......I SEE FRUIT!! LOL tall girl has got mad sites now and its only been a couple weeksI still cant see definate female hairs on topless yet but im sure she is a she lol but anyway on the next "straight water" feeding im goin to add molassass in the mix to get the party jumpin! lil momma is doin great in the 16 oz but i wanted to burn this haze i got so no shot of her LMAO hers some shots:

Tallgirl 

















Topless 











Some Haze im smokin on lol






its startin to get very interesting and im lovin it


----------



## orzz (Jun 7, 2009)

Your ladies are lookin GOOD!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks my dude! im glad they are stayin healthy!



orzz said:


> Your ladies are lookin GOOD!


oh....a few people have asked me what my tents look like and what i got goin on so here is a vid of my veg and flower!


----------



## orzz (Jun 8, 2009)

Just checked out the video. NICE!


----------



## DodgeDread (Jun 8, 2009)

hey man, i've been busy lately, no time for journal updating but i've been watching from the back still
i've started a new thread too
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/201440-welcome-jungle.html#post2586033


----------



## kingswisher (Jun 9, 2009)

dammn they lookin happy haha 
cant wait to see them mature ....


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 12, 2009)

AGE: 75 DAYS: 21 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 14 DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

The GIRLS are doin great great great! Topless showed her female hairs so like my pops used to say "now we cookin wit grease"RIP! And lil momma is now a big girl! She also as 2 sisters from Tallgirl so now we have "eva" and "jaz". hers some shots:

Topless 

















Tallgirl 











Lil Momma











The Nu girls!!






Eva






Jaz






Alls well wit the ladies but im a lil drained from a wild night wit sour rolled in backwoods and o e!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow starting to look very nice.... I was searching through icmag the other day and found this thread...

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=124645

Look at the pics towards the bottom wow.... You have a very special head stash in the making right now!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 13, 2009)

woooow! that kk was lookin good i cant wait! thanx 4 the like my dude +rep



weedsofdestiny said:


> Wow starting to look very nice.... I was searching through icmag the other day and found this thread...
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=124645
> 
> Look at the pics towards the bottom wow.... You have a very special head stash in the making right now!


----------



## shipinit (Jun 14, 2009)

Ladies are looking lovely man, nice


----------



## orzz (Jun 14, 2009)

Looking very good my friend!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 15, 2009)

thanx my dude these girls just keep on growin and growin!



orzz said:


> Looking very good my friend!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 18, 2009)

AGE: 81 DAYS: 27 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 20 DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water full strength nutes

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags

MEDIUM: promix

They lookin better and better each day! Tallgirl's sites are gettin larger and Topless is gettin more sites Lil Momma had 5 nodes so i topped her right above the third. Eva is becomin a big girl...oh...i gave jaz away to a good friend who will treat her well. heres some shots:

Topless 












Tallgirl 












Lil Momma












Eva












I feel good about my girls and cant wait for the smell to get more potent and the buds to plump!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 19, 2009)

my trainwreck is stinkyin up the place and my other girls are gettin jealous! lol i dont mind let the battle begin


----------



## howak47 (Jun 19, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> AGE: 81 DAYS: 27 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 20 DAYS
> 
> FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water full strength nutes
> 
> ...


 damn man them sexy bitches are lookin good!!!!keep up the good work


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 19, 2009)

good lookin out my dude it was a semi ruff road cuz outta 10 seeds only 2 survived! but once it was down to 2 them bitches held their own


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 19, 2009)

Looking good brother the bud formation is respectable for how long you've been into flower.... and those clones look extremely vigorous... how long did they take to root?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 19, 2009)

thanx weeds! the clones took 2weeks to root! i almost threw them out cuz my trainwreck and strawberry cough rooted in a week so i thought they were duds but i was talked out of it (thank heavens!) they took the first few shots of nutes well so soon their time will come 



weedsofdestiny said:


> Looking good brother the bud formation is respectable for how long you've been into flower.... and those clones look extremely vigorous... how long did they take to root?


----------



## howak47 (Jun 21, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> thanx weeds! the clones took 2weeks to root! i almost threw them out cuz my trainwreck and strawberry cough rooted in a week so i thought they were duds but i was talked out of it (thank heavens!) they took the first few shots of nutes well so soon their time will come


 sounds good mancant wait to see em start growin


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice plants man I'm also growing kings kush. it looks like super cropping is the way to go


----------



## Cronk (Jun 23, 2009)

First i just want to say those are some bomb ass plants you are growing..... Im sure in a few weeks you are going to be smoking some dank SHIT! EVA is looking beautiful with those beautiful vinyl textured leaves. Happy growing man!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 24, 2009)

thanx ganjaman87! yea they react great to super croppin i wanna see the difference in yield u got a journal my dude?



ganjaman87 said:


> Nice plants man I'm also growing kings kush. it looks like super cropping is the way to go


good lookin out my dude! i cant wait till im burnin i fat one eva seemed like she would be lovely so i kept her instead of jaz (my friend dont mind either way he was growin bag seed before so he is happy either way) stop by anytime!



Cronk said:


> First i just want to say those are some bomb ass plants you are growing..... Im sure in a few weeks you are going to be smoking some dank SHIT! EVA is looking beautiful with those beautiful vinyl textured leaves. Happy growing man!


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jun 28, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> thanx ganjaman87! yea they react great to super croppin i wanna see the difference in yield u got a journal my dude?


No journal but here is a pic. Its about 3 weeks into Veg


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 28, 2009)

AGE: 92 DAYS: 38 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 31 DAYS Veg: lil momma is 30 and eva is 14DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water. 1/2 a gal in Veg 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags and 16ounce cups

MEDIUM: promix

the buds are comin the buds are comin!!! the girls are doin great not much chatter from me today just pics

Tallgirl 
G]






















Topless 





















Lil Momma












Eva












buds buds buds! we have lift off


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats! those mommmas look friggen amazing bro, and that toppless there looks like the metallic stone color is starting to come in on those leaves a little... and the buds are really nice and crystally.... +rep for topping and supplying that information here because it shows that the plant is super vigerous and no intersexed traits showing ? Anyways very good my manz ... I just picked my trainwreck and cheese tonight BUDZBUDZBUDZ


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 28, 2009)

thanx my dude! im happy at how they lookin bein so healthy makes me wanna smoke



weedsofdestiny said:


> Congrats! those mommmas look friggen amazing bro, and that toppless there looks like the metallic stone color is starting to come in on those leaves a little... and the buds are really nice and crystally.... +rep for topping and supplying that information here because it shows that the plant is super vigerous and no intersexed traits showing ? Anyways very good my manz ... I just picked my trainwreck and cheese tonight BUDZBUDZBUDZ


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jun 29, 2009)

hell yeah man, ur grow looks real good, YOU REALLY NEED to transplant that little mamma in the red cup into a one gallon grow bag


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

hippiepudz024 said:


> hell yeah man, ur grow looks real good, YOU REALLY NEED to transplant that little mamma in the red cup into a one gallon grow bag


thanx! i was gonna just wait a liiiiiiiiittle longer and throw her in a 3gal only because i have to make space lol once i chop my trainwreck next week i can trans


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2009)

lookin good man!keep up the good work


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

good lookin out my dude! ill definatly do my best to make these girls luxurious


----------



## gmoney816 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Hey man those plants look very beatuiful im doing some kings kish right now heres some pics of my plants i hope they turn out as good as yours *




*




*


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jun 30, 2009)

thanx my dude! i cant see ya pix though



gmoney816 said:


> *Hey man those plants look very beatuiful im doing some kings kish right now heres some pics of my plants i hope they turn out as good as yours *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## king of haiti (Jun 30, 2009)

Kings kush looks OFFICIAL i want one like it!!!!!!!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 1, 2009)

uhhh??? stop smokin so much i gave u a clone of tallgirl (jaz) last week LMAO



king of haiti said:


> Kings kush looks OFFICIAL i want one like it!!!!!!!


----------



## gmoney816 (Jul 5, 2009)

for some reason i cant upload any of my pics but i was also wondering how much did you yeld of two of those kings kush and on a one to ten scale what yould you rate it on smell taste and the high


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 5, 2009)

they wont be done for about a month so ill let u know then gmoney


----------



## gmoney816 (Jul 6, 2009)

Their is one pic of my king kush on my avatar i will try to figure out how to up load more pic


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 6, 2009)

nice! love the fat leaves! u gotta set u up a journal to show off ya work!



gmoney816 said:


> Their is one pic of my king kush on my avatar i will try to figure out how to up load more pic


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 8, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> nice! love the fat leaves! u gotta set u up a journal to show off ya work!


 

Wheres them updates war???


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 8, 2009)

i know im slackin ill take some shots now real quick before i pass out from these yuckie (yet satisfyin lol)regs im smokin on lol



weedsofdestiny said:


> Wheres them updates war???


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

AGE: 104 DAYS: 50 DAYS fl "tallgirl" and "topless" is 43 DAYS Veg: lil momma is 42 and eva is 26DAYS

FEEDING: 2 Gal of PHed tap water full strength nutes. 1/2 a gal in Veg 

CONTAINER: 3 Gal bags,1 Gal pot and 16oz cup

MEDIUM: promix

Its been a minute i know i been runnin around tryin to find my camara lost it on some highman shit lol but now i have it and the girls look great!! I'm thinkin i might have to go 10weeks even though they say 9 but the size doesnt seem "almost done" lookin but who knows what the next couple weeks hold plus they are gettin Gravity next feeding so they gonna be nice and dense The only semi-issue was the girls are Phosphorus def. so i gave them extra iguana bloom to even them outi cut 2 clones off Lil Momma and trans her to a 1 gal pot. I also took 1 cut off Eva but she is still in and 16oz for now. Heres some shots: 

Tallgirl (even though she is shorter now lol) 






















Topless 


























Lil Momma











Eva











The cuts











Im very happy so far! Oh sidebar:if anybody knows about kings kush feel free to drop in and let me know how was the yield and how long flower time is. But if no one knows ill go wit my got my girls talk to me


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

wow very nice buddy....


Tallgirl looks like shes a quicker pheno perhaps..... but on the other hand that Topless looks like its gooing to be going longer theres a lot more white hair so she still has a lot of swelling to do.... and the tallgirl might still blow up just let them keep going and find out you will know when they are done... they will be greasy hahaha  good job though bro heres a pic of my himalaya on the left and white widow on the right drying out I just took it like 5 mins ago


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

great job weeds! nw for the longest wait of your life...THE CURE!!! LMAO what u gonna grow next my dude?


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 11, 2009)

great job weeds! nw for the longest wait of your life...THE CURE!!! LMAO what u gonna grow next my dude?


Thanks my dude... your girls are looking prime time too though my friend....

well right now I have 3 - 4 months of a wait on my hands and i got a lb and a half out of this last grow off a 400 hps... outside i have 20 clones of that t/w, 20 of that gold 20 of that widow and 20 of that cheese, but then I got my boys own homeade sour D he made like 10 years ago like 100 beaners of that, and then a purple version I made 2 years ago on accident with some vietnamese sativa from the 70's and theres about 75 of those, and then some odd lil end patches with some cali orange blue widows and what not... its too much to make a thread about ya know lol ... but outdoors is really my great work


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

wow! u got all the flavors of the rainbow lol I know outdoors has got to be great. I love the outdoors get it from my pops RIP i want to grow outdoors one day wit a sick sativa to let loose on the sky!! I got 2 sour crosses from a friend sour x g13 and gdp x sour that i got 4 and 2 weeks into flower. im gonna start my nu journal wit gdp cross and my big buddha blue cheese that is a month in soon cuz the blc smells like straight blueberries and cheese!! u know thats how its supposed to smell but it caught me off guard lol oh by the way the kings kush smells great its like og kush mixed with oranges or something i like it ALOT!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

i was thinkin about gettin kushie kush from advanced but i dont know if its organic and plus i cant find where to buy it lol i also was thinkin about usin boni's sweet citrus but well see


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

im so impatient i just want them to be ready already!


----------



## messycan (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice grow!


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 11, 2009)

thanx bro i been gettin my skills up each harvest so i cant wait to taste these girls!



messycan said:


> Nice grow!


----------



## kingswisher (Jul 11, 2009)

wow homie ur plants are lookin real good! 
whuts ur next grow gonna be?


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking good war. I'll be following along...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks my dude! my next journal will be with big buddha's blue cheese and gdp x sour that i got from a friend! ill post a link up soon



kingswisher said:


> wow homie ur plants are lookin real good!
> whuts ur next grow gonna be?


hey jerry! thanx for stoppin by



Jerry Garcia said:


> Looking good war. I'll be following along...


----------



## dbo24242 (Jul 12, 2009)

hell ya nice harvest man, I would like to try organic soil soon. promix, you say? what lighting?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

thanx my dude! it will be 9 weeks around the 25th so ill be cuttin em down with a smile i like promix its light and has great water drainage as well as retention plus with my AN nutes u dont really need to check ph and ppm cuz its right where it needs 2 be if u use distilled water i got a 600watt hps with cooltube 



dbo24242 said:


> hell ya nice harvest man, I would like to try organic soil soon. promix, you say? what lighting?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 12, 2009)

i wyled out cuz i needed to smoke so i cut a bud,microwaved it and threw it in a dutch whoa! it actually got me high for a lil while and it tasted like tangerines now i definatly cant wait till their done!


----------



## weedsofdestiny (Jul 12, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> i wyled out cuz i needed to smoke so i cut a bud,microwaved it and threw it in a dutch whoa! it actually got me high for a lil while and it tasted like tangerines now i definatly cant wait till their done!


 
HAHA WAR don't do it to the whole plant though... glad to hear the super premie oven dried version of it got you blazed and tasted so good... I really can't wait until my room is done getting rebuilt and I can get these girls going.. i want that purple stone colored lemony tangeriny pheno !!!
Great Job Tho Bro... WHERS THEM PICS !


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 13, 2009)

HEY WEEDS! i smoke most of my trainwreck before it harvest recently now im pissed lol so ill learn from my mistakes! And if u want a purple stone clone u got it my dude



weedsofdestiny said:


> HAHA WAR don't do it to the whole plant though... glad to hear the super premie oven dried version of it got you blazed and tasted so good... I really can't wait until my room is done getting rebuilt and I can get these girls going.. i want that purple stone colored lemony tangeriny pheno !!!
> Great Job Tho Bro... WHERS THEM PICS !


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 13, 2009)

Heres the link to my new journal https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/213404-my-grandaddy-got-some-sour.html


----------



## Gmoney17FL (Jul 13, 2009)

How close was your 600 during the grow? Check out my grow. I have a grow right now in grow journals with 4 kings kush and others.


----------



## gmoney816 (Jul 13, 2009)

did you say the king kush tast like orangs thats awsome im about to flower my kins kish in a week or two on my next grow i was wanting to do a purple strain do you have any thing in mind that will for shur turn purple and i also have gravity but have never used have you used it before and did you like it


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 13, 2009)

i had it 12-14in away. ill check ya grow out



Gmoney17FL said:


> How close was your 600 during the grow? Check out my grow. I have a grow right now in grow journals with 4 kings kush and others.


yea man straight citrus i couldnt believe it! i would say try to get something like fucking incredible,crimea blue, or CHEMDAWG #4 X TOM HILLS DEEP CHUNK X FIRE OG KUSH from elite those are the ones i got my eyes on im growin a gdp x sour in my other grow so i hope that turns purple!



gmoney816 said:


> did you say the king kush tast like orangs thats awsome im about to flower my kins kish in a week or two on my next grow i was wanting to do a purple strain do you have any thing in mind that will for shur turn purple and i also have gravity but have never used have you used it before and did you like it


----------



## howak47 (Jul 17, 2009)

lookin damn good war!!!! keep up the good work man check out my grow new pics on page 20 just started usin GH line https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-20.html


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 22, 2009)

thats crazy im headin over to Blunt City right now Ill see ya there


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 23, 2009)

i chopped Tallgirl a week ago i couldn't believe i had a 7week pheno but trichs dont lie! I put her fruit in my friends 3 day drying box (im gonna make one for myself cuz wooow!). The yield was only 1 1/2 oz but i didnt fill the 3gal bag enough  so i will no longer use bags so i dont have that problem anymore lol but THE SMOKE!!It had a very tangerine/og kush taste to it. very smooth but the hi is hard hittin! its one of my new favs heres some shots:

















i got 3 cuts off Tallgirl to keep her blood goin now i wanna see how topless is gonna turn out


----------



## grow space (Jul 23, 2009)

fucking tasty nuggs man, really good lookong


keep up the good work mann...


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Jul 23, 2009)

thanx grow space! i want to get better and better each time!



grow space said:


> fucking tasty nuggs man, really good lookong
> 
> 
> keep up the good work mann...


----------



## Kushtivator (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi War,

Congrats on the Bud! I'm growing this same work right now and wanted to know how the smell was when growing. When does the smell get strong?

My girls have been flowering for 5 weeks and still no strong smell. Also, how tall was your plant that yielded 1.5 Oz?


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2009)

hell yea man good job on the bud it looks tasty check out my uodate with bud pis https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/205127-zona-mid-aero-cfl-grow-27.html#post2787789


----------



## hippiepudz024 (Jul 24, 2009)

mmmmm, i cant wait for my kings kush to get finished


----------



## IndicaFatnHeavy (Jul 24, 2009)

i just shit a brick.. nice fucking buds.. i wish i cud pick some of that up.... get nothing but the chin-dro around here


----------



## xlxALeexlx (Jul 24, 2009)

Those are some incredible buds. Great work.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 24, 2009)

does it smell like grapes at all? cause its supposed to have grape in it.


----------



## mr773 (Aug 12, 2009)

*your plants are super bro, i wanted 2 get my feet wet with a grow so i started with 2 (bag seeds) im 5 weeks into flowering one turned out to be hermie and the other one is doing just fine. with what i learned from you and l-a-x im ready for my next grow. check out my first grow heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/226019-five-week-flowering-hermie-what.html *


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 13, 2009)

good lookin out!



xlxALeexlx said:


> Those are some incredible buds. Great work.


i thought it was goin to too lol but nah it smells and tastes like tangerines



Cyproz said:


> does it smell like grapes at all? cause its supposed to have grape in it.


thanx for stoppin through my dude! Glad i could help ya im gonna check ya grow out!



mr773 said:


> *your plants are super bro, i wanted 2 get my feet wet with a grow so i started with 2 (bag seeds) im 5 weeks into flowering one turned out to be hermie and the other one is doing just fine. with what i learned from you and l-a-x im ready for my next grow. check out my first grow heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/226019-five-week-flowering-hermie-what.html *


----------



## messycan (Aug 16, 2009)

Damn nice looking nugs...I wish I had a 7 week pheno!


----------



## mr773 (Aug 17, 2009)

*here is the new grow check it out war https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/229106-five-killer-strains.html#post2924995*


----------



## djmendoza21 (Aug 18, 2009)

And so goes another day.


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 22, 2009)

im in the process of a move but i will be postin pics of my new setup by sep 2nd! my bad for the hold up my internet is off at my spot til i get to my new one lol


----------



## heftamga (Aug 22, 2009)

gr8 buds, +rep


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Aug 22, 2009)

thanx my dude good lookin!



heftamga said:


> gr8 buds, +rep


----------



## mcone (Sep 4, 2009)

Damn big doggy that early pheno looks good... Whats the three day dry box like though? Hit me with a link or a descrip... 
Stay up, keep it green


----------



## mr773 (Sep 28, 2009)

*good looking crop bro what type of t5 are you using cool white or warm let me know!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## grodrowithme (Oct 26, 2009)

got to check this thread i got kings kush on the way


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 26, 2009)

yea it was pretty rockin tasted like straight tangerines! soon as i get my new setup together ill be growin it again!


----------



## 323cheezy (Oct 26, 2009)

I just ordered king kush.....
ogxgrape right..... ill have to read this entire grow...nice job tho....


----------



## dbo24242 (Oct 27, 2009)

warisnottheanswer said:


> yea it was pretty rockin tasted like straight tangerines! soon as i get my new setup together ill be growin it again!



new setup hey? what did u get?


----------



## warisnottheanswer (Oct 28, 2009)

in 2 weeks (god wiling) i will be getting a 1000w hps with a yieldmaster reflector i already got happy frog for my mothers and i got bonicare cns 17 grow to try something new since ive used fox farm and advanced nutes see if there is a difference (its supposed to be an all in one for commercial growers so we'll see ). im either gonna build a bubbletronics 2 tub or save up for a huge harvest aero 12 but we shall see my friend!


----------

